# Problems interworking between 64 bit Lightroom 5.7 and 64 bit Photoshop CS6



## IvanG (Dec 8, 2014)

I recently upgraded my Lightroom 5.6 to 5.7 and my Photoshop CS6 extended 64 bit to Raw Update 8.7. Since this update my Image Edit process going from Lightroom to Photoshop is no longer seamless. Right clicking on the image and selecting "edit in Adobe Photoshop CS6" eventually returns an error message after about 2 minutes "The file could not be Edited because Adobe Photoshop could not be Launched" (see Lightroom error attachment) -After clicking OK on the error message the image opens in Photoshop.
When I select multiple images in Lightroom (in this example 3 images are selected in Lightroom) I get a different set of error messages (see attached Lightroom Multiple_1,_2,_3 error messages). These messages arrive in sequence 1,2 and 3 after clicking ok on the preceding error message.
This all worked fine in Lightroom 5.6 and Photoshop CS6 with 8.6 Raw as well as all preceding releases


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh that does sound frustrating.  Do you get the same problem if you only try to open one at a time?  Or is this just one file?

If you open the file directly into CS6 (e.g. from Explorer), does it open ok?  And what ACR version does it show at the top of the ACR dialog?

Also, does it make any difference if PS is already open?


----------



## IvanG (Dec 10, 2014)

Victoria - opening the image in Photoshop CS6 directly from Windows Explorer has no issues and the ACR version shown is Camera Raw 8.7

  1) Opening a single image via the "Edit in Photoshop CS6" option from Lightroom will result in the first of the error messages attached - "The file could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop could not be launched"
  2) Opening multiple images via the "Edit in Photoshop CS6" results in the subsequent error messages attached. They arrive in the order mentioned (3 in this case which seems to be related to the number of images to be opened - 1 error message per image}- initially "Lightroom was unable to open all of the selected images for editing, only some of them will be opened"  - with the subsequent error messages 2 and 3 following on once the OK button is clicked.
  3) It makes no difference whether Photoshop is already opened or has to be opened


----------



## IvanG (Dec 10, 2014)

Victoria an additional piece of info - I have DXO Optics Pro 10 installed on the same system - thus I tried right click on 3 selected images and "Edit in DXO Optics Pro 10" (I have a preset created for this option).  All I got in Lightroom was the little window in the Top Left-hand corner indicating "Preparing files for editing" and the progress bar hanging at about 1/3 of the way along. But no files open in DXO. I left this for about 15 minutes with no change and eventually aborted the process. 
It's pointing more to something wrong with my Lightroom 5.7 installation - I may try re- installing.

Ivan


----------



## IvanG (Dec 10, 2014)

Victoria a further update - the reinstall corrected the DXO problem but not the Photoshop problem.
Based on this I tried a further experiment - I also still have 64 bit Photoshop CS5 installed on this system- created a preset for Photoshop CS5 and tried Edit in Photoshop CS5. I got the following error message (see attached LIghtroom_Photoshop CS5 error ) but the image did open okay in Photoshop CS5 after clicking OK . Not sure if this error message provides any additional clues or whether it's totally unrelated. I also wanted to create a separate CS6 preset to test but Lightroom wouldn't let me - saying CS6 has already been selected - choose another program , which I suppose is understandable.
Is it worthwhile falling back to Raw 8.6 to experiment with?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 10, 2014)

I haven't see that one before.  No harm in trying 8.6 again, but I'd also post it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## IvanG (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks Victoria - good idea to post at that location. I got a response which indicated my Photoshop had somehow been corrupted. Uninstalled the Adobe CS6 Design & Web Premium for Windows and reinstalled it. After applying the  relevant updates - roundtrip between Lightroom 5.7 and Photoshop CS6 is working again.

thanks

Ivan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2014)

Great news, thanks for updating us Ivan


----------

